# Members being deleted



## Tclem (Apr 8, 2018)

I Am Deleting The Following People As They Do Not Contribute or post.

Kendra Pertilla
Reida Nichols
Irene Dennen
Rachel Brantley
Jivenia Porter
Renee Simpkins
Andrea Bogle
Danni Smith
Vicky Cumming
Marica Dickert
Elmira Chouinard
Danielle Grimes
Deonna Foerster
Lorean Rothschild
Nola Dick
Lucille Delariva
Nora Wohlers
Shoshana Kozak
Bari Strous
Douglass Houser
Leonarda Otero
Jamie Jenkins
Kaleigh Didonna
Lyndon Lanclos
Renata Schillaci
Lisa Arrigo
Charlotte Calvin
Yelena Dunnam
Rena Lawhead
Quinn Sines
Jeanmarie Cabaniss
Keena Prado
Hannah Hoover
Noemi Repp
Eliz Timbers
Melina Avallone
Virginia Mccomb
Kory Demery
Amberly Toole
Lanell Slaton
Murray Casperson
Luna Barrio
Vashti Magnes
James Matthenson
Kathryne Philips
Mahalia Smallwood
Eileen Machin
Lillie Mull
Tanika Morris
Seema Keough
Reatha Poche
Gwenn Seip
Ricardo Ferriera
Liana Dunston
Nelly Niemann
Jessie Lininger
Annis Nevers
Brittany Blatter
Kendra Pertilla
Reida Nichols
Irene Dennen
Rachel Brantley
Jivenia Porter
Renee Simpkins
Andrea Bogle
Vicky Cumming
Marica Dickert
Elmira Chouinard
Danielle Grimes
Deonna Foerster
Lorean Rothschild
Nola Dick
Lucille Delariva
Nolan Wohlers
Shoshana Kozak
Bari Strous
Donna Houser
Leonarda Otero
Kaleigh Didonna
Lyndon Lanclos
Renata Schillaci
Lisa Arrigo
Charlotte Calvin
Yelena Dunnam
Ronna Lawhead
Quinn Sines
Jeanmarie Cabaniss
Keena Prado
Hanhah Hoover
Noemi Repp
Eliz Timbers
Melina Avallone
Virginia Mccomb
Kory Demery
Amberly Toole
Lanell Slaton
Murray Casperson
Leonardo Barrio
Vashti Magnes
Kathryne Philips
Mahalia Smallwood
Eileen Machin
Lillie Mull
Tanika Morris
Seema Keough
Reatha Poche
Gwenn Seip
Kendra Pertilla
Reida Nichols
Irene Dennen
Rachel Brantley
Jivenia Porter
Renee Simpkins
Andrea Bogle
Vicky Cumming
Marica Dickert

If you went through this entire list looking for your name, I DO NOT apologize for completely wasting your time.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 8, 2018)

I was hoping

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 8, 2018)

Tclem said:


> I Am Deleting The Following People As They Do Not Contribute or post.
> 
> Kendra Pertilla
> Reida Nichols
> ...


Already on Facebook about 3 days ago


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Already on Facebook about 3 days ago



already on fb 3 years ago....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2018)

Tclem said:


> I Am Deleting The Following People As They Do Not Contribute or post.
> 
> If you went through this entire list looking for your name, I DO NOT apologize for completely wasting your time.



nice try clown....


----------



## Rich P. (Apr 8, 2018)

You can probably do a member search under location:Texas and find that many more to delet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 8, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> You can probably do a member search under location:Texas and find that many more to delet


Hhheeeeelllllooooo why delete the best when able to delete the rest ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2018)

you should have cut n pasted the list from the front page....that...would have been funny.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 8, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Already on Facebook about 3 days ago


Now it’s on woodbarter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 8, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> nice try clown....


You are next

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Apr 8, 2018)

Must be a little slow on the uptake today... don’t understand the thread. Didn’t know we had that many members from Mississippi...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 8, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Must be a little slow on the uptake today... don’t understand the thread. Didn’t know we had that many members from Mississippi...



We don't, they have to use a proxy that can type to get on here. @Tclem is probably fronting for most of them down there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Surprising you would eliminate smallwood, timbers, and toole! Chuck


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 8, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Must be a little slow on the uptake today... don’t understand the thread. Didn’t know we had that many members from Mississippi...


Tony is special! All the people in MS. arn't like him. By the way Doc, you didn't waste your time reading that list did you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 8, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> Tony is special! All the people in MS. arn't like him. By the way Doc, you didn't waste your time reading that list did you?



Yeah... there were a couple of names I hoped to see on there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TimR (Apr 8, 2018)

Interesting that several names showed up several times.
Pertilla, Nichols, Brantley...and others


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 8, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Yeah... there were a couple of names I hoped to see on there.


Boy, that had to be disappointing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 8, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Must be a little slow on the uptake today... don’t understand the thread. Didn’t know we had that many members from Mississippi...


Go back to fixing bones and leave me alone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Apr 8, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> Tony is special! All the people in MS. arn't like him. By the way Doc, you didn't waste your time reading that list did you?


We are all alike.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2018)

Tclem said:


> We are all alike.



Some more than others....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Herb G. (Apr 9, 2018)

Anyone notice an unusual percentage of women's names on there?

No subtle meaning to my post, just noticed it is all.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 9, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> Anyone notice an unusual percentage of women's names on there?
> 
> No subtle meaning to my post, just noticed it is all.


No. I didn’t read any of them


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2018)

Tclem said:


> No. I didn’t read any of them



That's because you sillysippians cant read....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS (Apr 9, 2018)

@Tclem cOULD YOU LIST THE NAMES ALPHBETICAL ORDER TO MAKE IT EASIER TO SEE IF MY NAME IS ON YOUR LIST

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 9, 2018)

CWS said:


> @Tclem cOULD YOU LIST THE NAMES ALPHBETICAL ORDER TO MAKE IT EASIER TO SEE IF MY NAME IS ON YOUR LIST


Nope. You just have to read through it real slow and waste your time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 15, 2018)

Can we nominate people for the list????????

I don't have anyone in mind.


----------

